# Favorite Cuber?



## Blake4512 (Feb 6, 2010)

I was just curious on who's everybody's favorite cuber
Mine would probably have to be..... um..... Yu Nakajima lol


Sorry if anyone did this thread


Ehh Yu Nakajima doesn't cube anymore so..... probably Dan Cohen or Rowe Hessler


----------



## joey (Feb 6, 2010)

Charlie Cooper is one of mine.

I have lots though, to many to name.


----------



## jazzthief81 (Feb 6, 2010)

Joey Gouly


----------



## dannyz0r (Feb 6, 2010)

the row hustler


----------



## Escher (Feb 6, 2010)

jazzthief81 said:


> Joey Gouly



Lars Vandenbergh


----------



## CharlieCooper (Feb 6, 2010)

joey said:


> Charlie Cooper is one of mine.
> 
> I have lots though, to many to name.



Joey Gouly is one of mine. 



jazzthief81 said:


> Joey Gouly



Rowan Kinneavy is another.



Escher said:


> jazzthief81 said:
> 
> 
> > Joey Gouly
> ...



So is Lars Vandenberg*h*


----------



## ben1996123 (Feb 6, 2010)

Um...

EDIT: I dont know I dont really have a favourite...

EDIT2: Maybe... umm... Breandan Vallance?


----------



## andyt1992 (Feb 6, 2010)

Well the only cuber that can improve my times is well...
ME so:
Andrew Thomond


----------



## Toad (Feb 6, 2010)

andyt1992 said:


> Well the only cuber that can improve my times is well...
> ME so:
> Andrew Thomond



I love that attitude!!

You are now my favourite... No wait that defeats the whole object... hmmm...


----------



## michaellahti (Feb 6, 2010)

Lucas Garron


----------



## andyt1992 (Feb 6, 2010)

randomtoad said:


> andyt1992 said:
> 
> 
> > Well the only cuber that can improve my times is well...
> ...



haha well if the thread was which cuber is the most inspiring / fun to watch then my answer would be useless. but my favourite cuber to watch, just for the record has to be yu nakajima (possible spelling mistake :3).

Andy,
(www.speedcubeuk.webs.uk)


----------



## CharlieCooper (Feb 6, 2010)

randomtoad said:


> andyt1992 said:
> 
> 
> > Well the only cuber that can improve my times is well...
> ...



I forgot that these people are also awesome:

Mark Smith
James-Dean Ludlow
Brett Ludlow
Anybody related to the Ludlows Ludlow
Thom Barlow
Andrew Thomond
Michael Erskine
Simon Crawford
Daniel Mucklow
Thom Sutcliffe
Jude Wright
ARNAUD VAN GALEN TOKEN ENGLISH PERSON

I shall edit this post.


----------



## AndyRoo789 (Feb 6, 2010)

FAZZTICLES.

Feliks Zemdegs


----------



## KConny (Feb 6, 2010)

ben1996123 said:


> Um...
> 
> EDIT: I dont know I dont really have a favourite...



Then why did you post in this thread?


----------



## CharlieCooper (Feb 6, 2010)

KConny said:


> ben1996123 said:
> 
> 
> > Um...
> ...



Now *that* is a fantastic question.


----------



## andyt1992 (Feb 6, 2010)

KConny said:


> ben1996123 said:
> 
> 
> > Um...
> ...



<3


----------



## Edward (Feb 6, 2010)

Lets see
Cubing style : Stephan Pochman (so smooth)
Overall: Rowe Hessler, and/or Feliks Zemdegs
Other: Chris hardwick, Lucas Garron


----------



## JTW2007 (Feb 6, 2010)

Edward said:


> Stephan Pochman



Learn to spell the names of your favorite cubers.

In terms of whose style I like the best:

Rama
David Woner

In terms of who's been the most helpful to me as a cuber:

Dan Knights
Pat Kelly
Jeremy Fleischman
Daniel Hayes


----------



## r_517 (Feb 6, 2010)

Rowe ftw


----------



## Escher (Feb 6, 2010)

Also, Canadian cubers <3
Especially Justin <3
And Justin's mum <3
:3


----------



## Sa967St (Feb 6, 2010)

Escher said:


> Also, Canadian cubers <3
> Especially Justin <3
> And Justin's mum <3
> :3



Justin's mom doesn't cube


----------



## CharlieCooper (Feb 6, 2010)

Sa967St said:


> Escher said:
> 
> 
> > Also, Canadian cubers <3
> ...



That is a lie. I've seen her touch a puzzle. She moved it a little... so she cubes. She is awesome. And Justin. And Sarah. And Dave Campbell. 
I've covered Canada now I guess. I'll move onto another country in my next post.


----------



## joey (Feb 6, 2010)

I remember that Justin's Mum also asked me what type of cube I had 

+meep, 4te to charrie's post


----------



## ben1996123 (Feb 6, 2010)

Merge threads possibly?

http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showthread.php?t=16015
http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showthread.php?t=19031


----------



## miniGOINGS (Feb 6, 2010)

CharlieCooper said:


> I've covered Canada now I guess.



...not me.  Then again, I guess you don't know me...


----------



## Meep (Feb 6, 2010)

joey said:


> I remember that Justin's Mum also asked me what type of cube I had
> 
> +meep, 4te to charrie's post



Joey has good taste in Canadians :3


----------



## Zane_C (Feb 6, 2010)

Um... me?

Right now I don't think I have any favourite cubers.


----------



## kprox1994 (Feb 6, 2010)

faz and rowe


----------



## Tim Major (Feb 6, 2010)

Chris Hardwick. He's so helpful. And an awesome cuber.


----------



## Faz (Feb 6, 2010)

Hmm, Erik, Simon, Rowan, Mats, uhh Yohei Gurri. Lots more I can't be bothered typing at this moment lol.


----------



## Zane_C (Feb 6, 2010)

Oh I know, Chris Hardwick-very nice and helpful.


----------



## Ranzha (Feb 6, 2010)

The most epic cubers out there atm are Fazzers and Rowe.
However, everyone is (perhaps) epic in some sort of unique (weird, that is) way.


----------



## That70sShowDude (Feb 6, 2010)

Sinpei Araki
Tristan Wright (Thrawst) - His turning is just so smooth and every time I watch him, my times improve. Weird.


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Feb 6, 2010)

Yu Nakajima.
Because he is awesome and holds 2nd UWR.


----------



## Dene (Feb 6, 2010)

I don't know about a favourite, but I know who I hate the most: Dene Beardsley. That guy is such a prick.


----------



## xXzaKerXx (Feb 6, 2010)

Overall : Erik, Amos, Rowe
Multi : Chuck, Eric Limeback
BLD : Chester Lian
OH : Gunnar Krig
Big Cubes : Feliks ( i only seen you do a 4x4, how bout bigger cubes? )
Big Cubes BLD : Chris Hardwick, Mike Hughney

btw, i thought a similar thread has been created somewhere?


----------



## Shortey (Feb 6, 2010)

Rowe Hessler.


----------



## richardzhang (Feb 6, 2010)

My fav. cuber is the fastest cuber evar Graham Parker


----------



## CubesOfTheWorld (Feb 6, 2010)

Erik Akkersdijk, ever sinse nakaji quit.


----------



## CitricAcid (Feb 6, 2010)

Feliks and Garron


----------



## StachuK1992 (Feb 6, 2010)

CrazyCubeMom


----------



## Björn Speedcuber (Feb 6, 2010)

Feliks Zemdegs and Mats Valk


----------



## Kaiyuan Chen (Feb 6, 2010)

HaiyanZhuang


----------



## Toire-Dakku (Feb 6, 2010)

I think Syuhei's pretty cool, they say he's a really nice guy. Though... I haven't met him yet.


----------



## cubestack (Feb 6, 2010)

Tristan Wright, Rama(style), Lucas Garron, Tomasz Zolnowski, Erik Akkersdijk and Dan Cohen::)))


----------



## tjtj_pr0 (Feb 6, 2010)

Ville seppanen and Breandan Vallance, i love their hair ^^ and they are very talent


----------



## beingforitself (Feb 6, 2010)

i think shane rowland is a pretty cool guy, eh trolls the interwebs and doesn't afraid of anything


----------



## Ethan Rosen (Feb 6, 2010)

Ben Whitmore. What a bro


----------



## Ryanrex116 (Feb 6, 2010)

It used to be Matyas, but you can probably figure out why that has changed.

Hmmm. Probably Feliks or Dan Cohen.


----------



## Hong_Zhang (Feb 6, 2010)

Erik, Dan Cohen, Tomasz, Yumu Tabuchi (world)
Shenjia Zhang, Xiaobo Jin, Yunqi Ouyang and Ming Zheng (China)


----------



## Haste_cube (Feb 6, 2010)

Rama Temink, Gilles, Jules, Austin Moore, Lucas Garron, and wicaksono adi, I guess


----------



## Ron (Feb 6, 2010)

Definitely Ton Dennenbroek!

- Ton is one of the nicest guys in our community
- Ton is one of the top organisers in our community, he is a machine, he deserves more honour and thank you's
- Ton does not have much talent for speedcubing, but he is THE example of how people can improve with hard work
- Ton is best in his class
- Ton has the most awesome collection of Rubik labelled puzzles

Definitely Ton Dennenbroek!


----------



## miniGOINGS (Feb 6, 2010)

I would have to say... Jules, Sarah, Erik, and Rowe.


----------



## Truncator (Feb 8, 2010)

Westicles (idk why), Rowe, Erik, and Dan ;D

Although Mr. Waffle is fun to watch as well.


----------



## rowehessler (Feb 8, 2010)

John Tamanas


----------



## ianini (Feb 8, 2010)

Yu Nakajima.


----------



## waffle=ijm (Feb 8, 2010)

-Rowe Hessler
-Sarah Strong :3
-Justin Jaffray <3
-Mike Hughey
-Meep
-Forte Shinko
-Harris Chan
-Austin Moore
-Erik! Johnson


and

JOEY <3


----------



## blade740 (Feb 8, 2010)

Lars Vandenbergh
Chris Hardwick
Stefan Pochmann
TAKAO


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 8, 2010)

Erik, Rowe,Feliks,Nakajima and Dan


----------



## EmersonHerrmann (Feb 8, 2010)

Uhm.

Just-in Adsuara.
See-you, hey! Omura.
Takumi Yoshi, duh.
J-fly.
Roweboat.
You Knock-a-gee-ma (get it? a gangster mom? xD)

I hope you can read those. Hope I didn't leave anyone out 

And of course, you can't leave out Maria Oey (Marry, uh?), anyone who has talked to her loves her (or should love her)! ♥♥ She is just so nice and stuff ^.^


----------



## hyunchoi98 (Feb 8, 2010)

Erik Akkersdijk

*copied from google so i don't misspell*


----------



## MrMoney (Feb 11, 2010)

Erik Akkersdijk: a pro in all the puzzles

Arnaud van Galen: for refusing to learn algorithms and having so fun times with beginners method

Hai Yan: Reviving my interest in blindfoldsolving (now at 3-5min average with really low % fail)


----------



## gamemeister27 (Feb 11, 2010)

Harris Chan. Don't ask me why, I've just always thought he was awesome.


----------



## MichaelErskine (Feb 11, 2010)

Arnaud is my favourite cuber.


----------



## zosomaniac (Feb 11, 2010)

Micheal Gottlieb , Yu Nakajima , Syuhei , Faz!


----------



## 4Chan (Feb 11, 2010)

Hai Yan Zhuang.
Because of his generosity and good will to the community.

As well has having almost a monopoly on BLD.


----------



## DavidWoner (Feb 11, 2010)

JTW2007 said:


> In terms of whose style I like the best:
> David Woner



:confused::confused: I have style?

Tomasz was always a huge inspiration, and Harris Chan will always be my favorite cuber to watch.


----------



## Kian (Feb 11, 2010)

This is a tough question for me. There are too many people I like personally in cubing so I will have to just make this about solving. I probably enjoy watching Harris Chan solve more than anyone else.


----------



## Dave Campbell (Feb 11, 2010)

DavidWoner said:


> Harris Chan will always be my favorite cuber to watch.





Kian said:


> I probably enjoy watching Harris Chan solve more than anyone else.



Then perhaps you two should come to Toronto and watch him in person.


----------



## Kian (Feb 11, 2010)

Dave Campbell said:


> DavidWoner said:
> 
> 
> > Harris Chan will always be my favorite cuber to watch.
> ...



I have had the pleasure of seeing him solve in person once, but yes, I do need to make it up to Toronto one of these days.


----------



## joey (Feb 11, 2010)

Kian said:


> I have had the pleasure of seeing him solve in person once, but yes, I do need to make it up to Toronto one of these days.


Twice here


----------



## James Ludlow (Feb 11, 2010)

joey


----------



## cincyaviation (Feb 11, 2010)

if nakajima talked during his vids, he would be my favorite, but now its tied between Rowe and Akkersdijk...


----------



## jms_gears1 (Feb 11, 2010)

'nough said


----------



## Kian (Feb 11, 2010)

joey said:


> Kian said:
> 
> 
> > I have had the pleasure of seeing him solve in person once, but yes, I do need to make it up to Toronto one of these days.
> ...



Yeah, but it's no fair because you live so close.


----------



## joey (Feb 11, 2010)

cincyaviation said:


> if nakajima talked during his vids, he would be my favorite, but now its tied between Rowe and Akkersdijk...



Probably something to do with the fact he may not be able to speak english.


----------



## StachuK1992 (Feb 11, 2010)

pancakes
S-A-9-6-7-S-T 
TJ
Ho Wrestler
Forte
Trollplex1-4
4cans
jo'y
the berries
KirPython
qqwref (I can't think of a good name for him)
charliepooper
Rick James
EfamWosen
the Majestic
sheldon
Chow mein. She has a good enough nick as is.
Tiny Mouths
edd.
mom.

That's all that I can think of right now.


----------



## Parity (Feb 11, 2010)

Thrawst because I love the way he does finger tricks.


----------



## Kian (Feb 11, 2010)

Stachuk1992 said:


> pancakes
> S-A-9-6-7-S-T
> TJ
> Ho Wrestler
> ...



I read this list and didn't realize you were referring to Kyle and I for quite a while.


----------



## ferpsg (Feb 11, 2010)

Nakajima


----------



## Alex DiTuro (Feb 11, 2010)

Dan Cohen definitely. He just completely owns big cubes 

Oh and I gotta add Jules in there. Anyone who can hit sub 15 with roux is a favourite in my book


----------



## joey (Feb 11, 2010)

What about Kirjava and BigGreen.


----------



## StachuK1992 (Feb 11, 2010)

Kian said:


> Stachuk1992 said:
> 
> 
> > pancakes
> ...




That list took too long to think of names. Some weren't very creative 
Also, I forgot TinyRed and a few others.


----------



## dbax0999 (Feb 11, 2010)

Stachuk1992 said:


> Kian said:
> 
> 
> > Stachuk1992 said:
> ...



kyookyoo?


----------



## coinman (Feb 11, 2010)

In a non ranking order i will list some cubers i met and like (there is really not many i met and disliked!). 

Chris Hardwick, Arnaud van Galen, Breandan Vallance - who rely just got to start cubing again!, Erik Akkersdijk, Clément Gallet, Edouard Chambon, Lars Vandenbergh, Ron van Bruchem, Tyson Mao - just to mention a few. 

I also met Shot put champ Reese Hoffa and cubed a bit with him, a nice guy! Se: www.x.se/n5e 

No swedish cubers mentioned nor forgotten


----------



## Zhanchi1 (Feb 24, 2012)

*Who's your favorite speedcuber?*

Brendan


----------



## KJ (Feb 24, 2012)

Probably Felix, I'm not that familiar with many cubers.


----------



## conn9 (Feb 24, 2012)

This one guy called conn9

(On a serious note: probably Yu Nakajima)


----------



## Sillas (Feb 24, 2012)

Feliks, Mats Valk and Yu Nakajima. I could not say just one.


----------



## PandaCuber (Feb 24, 2012)

BigGreen


----------



## alfacuber (Feb 24, 2012)

feliks


----------



## Yuxuibbs (Feb 24, 2012)

Feliks, Yu Nakajima , and Anthony Brooks (not in that order) don't know a lot of cubers that are faster than me.


----------



## Ninja Storm (Feb 24, 2012)

Felix Lee 

First "real" cuber I've met, plus he's president of the school club ^_^"

Can't go wrong with that


----------



## BrainOfSweden (Feb 24, 2012)

Yu Nakajima. I love his style


----------



## JianhanC (Feb 24, 2012)

Bálint Bodor, Michał Halczuk, Dan Cohen, David Gugl, Conny, Bence Barat.


----------



## applemobile (Feb 24, 2012)

Badmaphesto, Dan Brown, Crazy bad cuber etc etc, anyone who goes above and beyond out of their way to pass their collective knowledge onto others.


----------



## MostEd (Feb 24, 2012)

several:
Feliks, Dan Cohen, Thom Barlow, Alex Lau(5bld)
pretty much those 2 inspire me to roux, 2 inspire 2 cfop... ugh


----------



## MrRubiksUFO (Feb 24, 2012)

feliks, asia, balint, michal, michael, yohei


----------



## jla (Feb 24, 2012)

Feliks Zemdegs and Simon Westlund


----------



## Inusagi (Feb 24, 2012)

Yu Nakajima. Love his style


----------



## LouisCormier (Feb 24, 2012)

Conny, Simon Westlund, Dan Cohen and Erik Akkersdijk


----------



## waffle=ijm (Feb 24, 2012)

forte shinko


----------



## AbstractAlg (Feb 24, 2012)

Erik, Zane Carney, Daniel Sheppard, Anthony Brooks, Rowe, Dan Cohen, Felix. In order.


----------



## 5BLD (Feb 24, 2012)

Thom Barlow... Most of the time


----------



## cubelover111 (Feb 24, 2012)

Alexander Lau


----------



## ressMox (Feb 24, 2012)

Feliks, Thom Barlow, badmephisto, Yu Nakajima, Erik Akkersdijk, Breandan Vallance, Mats Valk and Tyson Mao

Yah, I have a long list, sorry. Oh crap and Eric Limeback


Edit2: crap, forgot Cornelius and Rowe


----------



## mullemeckmannen (Feb 24, 2012)

Breandan Vallance and Feliks  like nakajima too=)


----------



## mwcuber98 (Feb 25, 2012)

Mats Valk.


----------



## DYGH.Tjen (Feb 25, 2012)

Thom Barlow, Bill Wang, Breandan Vallance, Alexander Lau, Daniel Sheppard, Cornelius Dieckmann, Zane Carney, Christopher Olson, Cameron Stollery, Michał Pleskowicz, Aron Puddy-Mathew, Rowe Hessler, Andrew Ricci, Feliks Zemdegs, Marcell Endrey and Weston Mizumoto. NOT in order.  Basically cubers that excel in events that I <3, and for those listed who don't exactly 'pwn' in anything, I <3 them all the same 

edit: oops I didn't read the thread title carefully, says there _cuber_, not cubers. Well meh, I love them all


----------



## Cheese11 (Feb 25, 2012)

BigGreen and Thom Barlow hands down. ROUX FOR LIFE!


----------



## Gaétan Guimond (Feb 25, 2012)

Ron said:


> Definitely Ton Dennenbroek!
> 
> - Ton is one of the nicest guys in our community
> - Ton is one of the top organisers in our community, he is a machine, he deserves more honour and thank you's
> ...



Ron van Bruchem for finding the sponsor in first championship after 21 years. The Ron for being very active when the cube was almost dead and have encouraged a new generation full of talent.


----------



## Jaycee (Feb 25, 2012)

Top 5 in no particular order :

Zane Carney, Mike Hughey, Feliks Zemdegs, Yu Nakijima, Breandan Vallance


----------



## rubikmaster (Feb 25, 2012)

My favorite cubers are Feliks,Rowe and Zane.They are so amazing.I couldn't pick just one of them because Zane is the king of BLD and Feliks and Rowe are just....uhhmmm....awesome!


----------



## thatkid (Feb 25, 2012)

Zane Carney my hero
Also qqwref


----------



## aaronb (Feb 25, 2012)

Phil Yu:
-He made me this incredible Zhanchi
-He's good at OH
_HE'S PHIL FREAKIN' YU!

To be honest, I had to really think of the last 2 reasons. ;p


----------



## speedcubingman (Feb 25, 2012)

Yu nakajima bosses!!!


----------



## AndreiNistal (Feb 25, 2012)

Blake Thomson .. Fastest kid I've seen in my entire life... Not joking.


----------



## chrissyD (Feb 25, 2012)

Slowan Kinneavy


----------



## Florian (Feb 25, 2012)

Andrea Javier of course.

From the popular one's Feliks, Zane and Cameron


----------



## andojay (Feb 27, 2012)

Florian said:


> Andrea Javier of course.



aww thanks Florian 

wow there are so many people in the cubing community it's hard to say
but from the people i've met it's gotta be
Florian, Arnuad and omg Brest (who got me to learn G-perms)


----------



## Reinier Schippers (Feb 27, 2012)

Mats Valk, Maria Oey, Joris Mühlsteff and Ivo Bakker


----------



## Arkwell (Feb 27, 2012)

Er...................The fastest!


----------



## Escher (Feb 27, 2012)

chrissyD said:


> Slowan Kinneavy


 
:3


----------



## NSKuber (Feb 27, 2012)

Cameron Stollery. Really want to meet him one day, don't know will it be useful for me but he is like my cubing idol.


----------



## jaywong88 (Feb 27, 2012)

Well..all i know..felix..for 3x3...wish i have half speed of his fingertrick..hehehe


----------



## Godmil (Feb 27, 2012)

Hmmm, tricky....
Maybe, Top 5 (no particular order):
Thom, Rowe, Rowan, Aron, Breandan, Feliks, qqwref.

(nobody expects the Spanish Inquisition)


----------



## Andreaillest (Feb 27, 2012)

Canada
Rowe Hessler
Yu Nakajima
Faz
Anthony Brooks


----------



## nascarjon (Feb 27, 2012)

Me. Of course


----------



## Rubiksfreak (Feb 27, 2012)

Feliks Zemdegs!


----------



## Hadley4000 (Feb 28, 2012)

That Hadley Sheffield guy, I've heard he's pretty cool.


----------



## TheZenith27 (Feb 28, 2012)

Feliks Zemdegs and Rowe Hessler


----------



## mazter2010 (Apr 28, 2012)

Tristan Wright. Period.


----------



## FlyingFingers (Apr 28, 2012)

Criss Bird (that how I think you spell Criss.)


----------



## aznanimedude (Apr 28, 2012)

cride5 and a small kitten, they inspire me to improve my ZZ =D


----------



## HelpCube (Apr 28, 2012)

Michal Plescovic, fastest cuber I've ever met (Nationals 2010), and my family is extremely Polish. He's also way too good at OH.


----------



## arcio1 (Apr 28, 2012)

It depends 
Simon Westlund, Michał Pleskowicz and Marcin Kowalczyk


----------



## blackzabbathfan (Apr 28, 2012)

I'm a big fan of Zane, Michal Pleskowicz, and crazybadcuber (Dan).


----------



## god of rubic 2 (Apr 29, 2012)

Feliks Zemdegs and Zane Carney, Aussie cubers wooo 

EDIT: Also Kirt as well


----------



## drewsopchak (Apr 29, 2012)

HelpCube said:


> Michal Plescovic, fastest cuber I've ever met (Nationals 2010), and my family is extremely Polish. He's also way too good at OH.


 Besides Rowe. Haha... extremely polish? That's kinda like saying extremely human  
I'd have to say Zane, Rowe, and Michal P.


----------



## CubeRoots (Apr 29, 2012)

mats valk feliks zemdegs a small kitten cride5 michal pleskowics and breandon vallance


----------



## samchoochiu (Apr 29, 2012)

Erik.


----------



## Hershey (Apr 29, 2012)

Michal Pleskowicz, Giovanni Contardi, Masato Onobe, Yu Nakajima, Feliks Zemdegs.

No particular order though.


----------



## Guitarcam96 (Apr 29, 2012)

Rowe Hessler, Dan Cohen, and Thom Barlow. Nuff said.


----------



## kirtpro (Apr 29, 2012)

Breandan Vallance, RobertY, Brest, badmephisto, Feliks, Tim Major, Zane, Andrea, TimMc, Cameron, other aus cubers =P


----------



## Noahaha (Apr 29, 2012)

AronPM who made me want to learn BLD and then of course Zane who made it easy.


----------



## Genesis (Apr 29, 2012)

Sarah Strong.


----------



## ottozing (Apr 29, 2012)

dan cohen for getting me interested in 4x4 with his awesome yau solves. now 4x4 is my best and favourite event


----------



## palash_du (Apr 29, 2012)

Stefan.


----------



## David Zemdegs (Apr 29, 2012)

Not too many people that practice what they preach so I would have to say Ron.


----------



## runikako (Apr 29, 2012)

FELIKS all the way


----------



## 2sin18 (Apr 29, 2012)

I am new to cubing so don't know an awful lot of cubers, but I will go with Harris Chan.


----------



## mazter2010 (May 1, 2012)

Jessica Fridrich


----------



## Bapao (May 1, 2012)

Thom Barlow.


----------



## Kirjava (May 1, 2012)

Bapao said:


> Thom Barlow.


 
<3


----------



## Thompson (May 2, 2012)

Harris Chan

Jack Moseley is awesome too


----------



## Endgame (May 7, 2012)

Erik Akkersdijk seems like cool guy to me.


----------



## rybaby (Jul 22, 2013)

Marc Waterman
Lars Petrus
Jeffrey Varasano
David Allen


----------



## speedcuber50 (Jul 22, 2013)

Feliks Zemdegs


----------



## TDM (Jul 22, 2013)

Marcin Kowalczyk
Phil Yu


----------



## Ross The Boss (Jul 22, 2013)

Hmmm, I love watching Dario Sánchez' and Alex Lau's solves because they are super smooth. I also like watching fast big cubers like Kevin Hays. but honestly, i am my favourite cuber.


----------



## Rubiks560 (Jul 22, 2013)

Probably Corneilious. His turning style is awesome.


----------



## Username (Jul 22, 2013)

Rowe
Noah
Hays
Dan
Antoine


----------



## PeelingStickers (Jul 22, 2013)

Myself. I am a narcissist.
jk

Hays and Lau.


----------



## Thompson (Jul 22, 2013)

Giovanni Contardi


----------



## uberCuber (Jul 22, 2013)

Kevin Hays because bigcubes <3


----------



## YddEd (Jul 22, 2013)

Simon Westlund, Feliks Zemdegs and Alexander Lau.


----------



## ben1996123 (Jul 23, 2013)

my favourite cuber is michael womack


----------



## MirzaCubing (Jul 23, 2013)

Giovanni Contardi and Kevin Hays c:


----------



## ottozing (Jul 23, 2013)

Don't really have one tbh. I like faz/yau/cameron/dankoen though


----------



## Divineskulls (Jul 23, 2013)

3x3 - Rowe: His turn style looks so cool. @[email protected]
Mega - Simon: I learned how to solve mega from his videos and I like his grip. 
Big Cubes - Either Dan Cohen or Kevin Hays
Pyra - Jules or Drew


----------



## Blake4512 (Jul 23, 2013)

I made this thread soooo long ago, haha. 

My favorite cubers are for sure Anthony Brooks and Eric Limeback. They are two of the nicest cubers I have ever met.


----------



## youngcuber1 (Jul 23, 2013)

Kevin Hays
Phil Yu
Felix Zemdegs


----------



## blackzabbathfan (Jul 23, 2013)

Zane, Marcin, Maskow, Marcell, Noah. Basically any ridiculous BLDer.


----------



## DuffyEdge (Jul 23, 2013)

Simon Westlund, Ollie Frost, Kevin Hays, Marcell Endrey


----------



## aceofspades98 (Jul 23, 2013)

Albert "The big fluffy panda" You
Farlarcks Zarmdargs
Thom Barlow
Justin Harder


----------



## TheNextFeliks (Jul 23, 2013)

Eric Limeback. He is so nice. And fast. And smart. And awesome.


----------



## immortalchaos29 (Jul 23, 2013)

Faz and Lars Petrus


----------



## mDiPalma (Jul 23, 2013)

Sebastiano Tronto


----------



## slinky773 (Jul 23, 2013)

Feliks
Jessica Fridrich
Lars Petrus


----------



## TheRedCuber (Jul 23, 2013)

of course, 
Feliks (Zemdegs) and Mats (Valk)


----------



## KongShou (Jul 23, 2013)

me


----------



## Ollie (Jul 23, 2013)

DuffyEdge said:


> Simon Westlund, Ollie Frost, Kevin Hays, Marcell Endrey



<3


----------



## TheNextFeliks (Jul 23, 2013)

Eric and Ollie. Not Noah. Chester is really funny though.


----------



## antoineccantin (Jul 23, 2013)

TheNextFeliks said:


> Eric and Ollie. Not Noah. Chester is really funny though.



How nice.


----------



## paulangas (Jul 23, 2013)

Dan Cohen , Yu Nakajima and Erik


----------



## Bhargav777 (Jul 23, 2013)

Zane, Jayden, Antoine, Akash Rupela, Ollie, Bernett and faz


----------



## Hyprul 9-ty2 (Jul 23, 2013)

Harris Chan is obviously the best cuber ever.


----------



## Yellowsnow98 (Jul 23, 2013)

Antoine, a small kitten, 5BLD, Rowe and me of course.


----------



## antoineccantin (Jul 24, 2013)

Username said:


> Rowe
> Noah
> Hays
> Dan
> Antoine






Bhargav777 said:


> Zane, Jayden, Antoine, Akash Rupela, Ollie, Bernett and faz





Yellowsnow98 said:


> Antoine, a small kitten, 5BLD, and me of course.


----------



## Noahaha (Jul 24, 2013)

TheNextFeliks said:


> Eric and Ollie. Not Noah. Chester is really funny though.



*deletes friend*


----------



## TheNextFeliks (Jul 24, 2013)

Noahaha said:


> *deletes friend*



Nooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo... I was kidding... *sends new friend request*


----------



## Noahaha (Jul 24, 2013)

TheNextFeliks said:


> Nooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo... I was kidding... *sends new friend request*



You're going to have to earn it.


----------



## TheNextFeliks (Jul 24, 2013)

Noahaha said:


> You're going to have to earn it.



Ugh not again. What this time?


----------



## krnballerzzz (Jul 24, 2013)

Although he doesn't cube much nowadays, Chris Hardwick still holds a place in my heart. His blindfold world records back in the day were exciting as hell!


----------



## kcl (Jul 24, 2013)

Rowe, Feliks, Chris Olson, Alexander Lau... Yeah those are the main ones.


----------

